
How to build a REAL chat system for your startup - hpux
https://medium.com/@hpux/how-to-build-a-real-chat-system-for-your-startup-bdbfce744e2b
======
lugrugzo
This is clearly an ad from Twilio. Also misleading title.

If you want to develop a REAL chat system, you need to code REAL. You should
not relay on a third party api. But if you don't know this, you should not
code.

